# Fall Primitive Gathering / Oct. 9, 10 & 11 ***NEW INFORMATION***



## Miguel Cervantes

OK folks, we have a place and time secured for the FPG.

BigOx's Grandad was nice enough to let us use his 1000 acre farm near Dublin Georgia. (on Hwy 80 between Dublin and Adrien)

The dates are October 9th, 10th and 11th.

This is going to be a special gathering. The events thus far are this; 

*Hunting:*

Friday afternoon and Saturday morning there will be a traditional bow hunt for deer, or piggies, take your pick. There are plenty of deer and some bodacious hogs on this property.
We set a couple of ground blinds and you are welcome to bring your climbers, ground blinds etc, etc, etc. If you are interested in hunting piggies only then you will be permitted to use a bow with training wheels. The population needs to be thinned.

*Primitive Skills:*

 There will be several very knowledgeable and talented folks there showing us how to flint knap arrowheads, make arrows from river cane, flint and turkey feathers, how to hand carve  a self bow, and much much more. I don't know that we will have a formal trading blanket but all of those wishing to trade or sell goods during the entire event are welcome to.

*Food:*

We have a thread up regarding who is bringing what for the Saturday lunch to be held around 12:30 or 1:00. If you haven't gotten your name in the hat for that thread go ahead and do so. If you don't have cooking skills don't worry about it, there is always a ton of food at these events and all are welcome to partake of it. Although there will be a main fire ring, smaller cook rings are going to be allowed as long as they are policed afterwards.

*Accomodations:*

There is a very nice cabin on the property that the women will be able to use for a hot shower everyday at designated times. Also certain convelescing folks might be able to use it for sleep quarters as well. There will be two port-o-jons near the campsite.

*Football:*

We figured out our limitations, the TV thing was going to be a hassle so football will be via radio

*For the Kids: (both young and old)*

We will have a catfish pond we can use just over the hill from the campsites. It is preferred that this be catch and release, if you desire to keep a couple to cook in camp then discuss it with BigOx.

This is a Primative site, so there is no running water and no power for campers, however we will have a couple of port-o-jons. 

There will be plenty of room for campers of all shapes and sizes if tents aren't your cup of tea, we only ask that generators aren't run between 9pm and 9am.

We are asking that no 4-wheelers or ATV's be used for recreational purposes. I think y'all understand this one.

*Directions:.*

The directions from BigOx

Once you turn northeast (towards Dublin) on 441 from I-16...

Follow 441 4 miles to the traffic light at Glenwood Ave. Proceed across Glenwood, around the corner to the dead end at Central Dr/E. Jackson/HWY 80 and turn right. 

Go 1.95 miles and turn left on Highway 80 toward Adrian (the Bank of Dudley is on the corner). This will be the first left after highway 319/Wrightsville Highway

Follow Highway 80 6.55 miles until you see Beall's Christmas Tree farm sign on the right. The entrance to FPG will be on the left immediately after the entrance to the Farm. If you cross Pughes Creek you've gone too far. 






Thanks again BigOx for nailing this down.

OutFishHim (Heather) is going to be our person in charge of getting lunch items together, if y'all would PM her to help with this information.


----------



## christy

I'm  working, we won't be attending this time


----------



## rhbama3

WOOHOO!!!
Thanks BigOx!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Alright... Count the mr. fix-anything tool man in....


----------



## Keebs

DUBLIN???????????? Alllrighty then, I can sleep on D2's COUCH for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

christy said:


> I'm  working, we won't be attending this time



CHRwwiiisty!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what sick days are for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

christy said:


> I'm working, we won't be attending this time


 
We don't take no for an answer...Try harder shawty..


----------



## christy

Kebo said:


> CHRwwiiisty!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what sick days are for!!!!!!!!!!



I don't start accruing sick days till October.  I would have to work like 2 weeks worth of 12's to cover for whoever would be working for me.


----------



## Nicodemus

Good place!! That ain`t but a short throw from my old homeland...


----------



## Strych9

This place will be perfect for FPG!  I'll be there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

christy said:


> I don't start accruing sick days till October.  I would have to work like 2 weeks worth of 12's to cover for whoever would be working for me.


 
Dang sorry to hear that Ms. Christy...


----------



## boneboy96

I'm going to mark it on my calendar...


----------



## Tag-a-long

Kebo said:


> DUBLIN???????????? Alllrighty then, I can sleep on D2's COUCH for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh no ma'am; that will NOT do!!  Not unless you plan on dragging D2's couch out to the farm with the REST of us!!!   

I'll be there LATE Friday ... but I'll be THERE!  Our game is at Liberty County that night so I'll be leaving Hinesville about 10:30.  Any body need a one way ride???


----------



## Swede

"Primitive"  Does that mean a bunch of old guys will be running around nekkid?


----------



## Tag-a-long

Swede said:


> "Primitive"  Does that mean a bunch of old guys will be running around nekkid?



NO!  Keep your clothes on and come on down anyway!!


----------



## JD

Does a PSE Dream Season count as a Traditional Bow?


----------



## bigox911

Really lookin forward to it   I'm sure as the date gets closer we'll have some sort of work day for anyone that's interested.



JD said:


> Does a PSE Dream Season count as a Traditional Bow?





Say what kind of wood is that bow made of??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD said:


> Does a PSE Dream Season count as a Traditional Bow?


 
Only if you take the training wheels off of it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Okie Dokie, so we have a few not able to make it. What about those that can, what ya' gonna bring for lunch on Saturday?


----------



## Bill Mc

Count me in for at least Saturday. Maybe Sunday. 

I've marked it on the calendar.

Thinking about a new dish to cook on my dutch oven.


----------



## Tugboat1

I've had a hankerin' to meet some of you folks and my mother lives in East Dublin a hop, skip and a jump away. No excuses here ... count me in. Does the dish have to be cooked on site?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Swede said:


> "Primitive"  Does that mean a bunch of old guys will be running around nekkid?





Twista??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tugboat1 said:


> I've had a hankerin' to meet some of you folks and my mother lives in East Dublin a hop, skip and a jump away. No excuses here ... count me in. Does the dish have to be cooked on site?


 
Nope, bring it with you if you want.


----------



## Strych9

Hooked On Quack said:


> Twista??



I challenge YOU for the title!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigox911 said:


> Really lookin forward to it  I'm sure as the date gets closer we'll have some sort of work day for anyone that's interested.


 

Tugboat has been kind enough to offer his help, and I'm sure there will be others. We'll need to nail down a date for the work day after the Blast...


----------



## UGA hunter

I'm there for at least Friday and Saturday. 

Lee, can I go ahead and call at least one end of my classic field to hunt?


----------



## Strych9

Can we make a rule?

No hot objects on the skin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Strych9 said:


> Can we make a rule?
> 
> No hot objects on the skin.


 
You'll have to fend for yourself on that one


----------



## bigox911

Strych9 said:


> Can we make a rule?
> 
> No hot objects on the skin.



That is one of them that don't even need sayin


----------



## UGA hunter

Strych9 said:


> Can we make a rule?
> 
> No hot objects on the skin.



  How's that looking boys?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

For those that like burnt skin there will be a commemorative brand available at the gathering....


----------



## bigox911

scooter1 said:


> For those that like burnt skin there will be a commemorative brand available at the gathering....
> 
> View attachment 341932



  Good luck finding someone to accept that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigox911 said:


> Good luck finding someone to accept that


 
Strych9 PM'd me and said he wants to be first, just to show everybody how tough he is....


----------



## Strych9

scooter1 said:


> Strych9 PM'd me and said he wants to be first, just to show everybody how tough he is....



I did, but your a sick man.  I can't believe you'd be willing to brand me THERE!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Gonna have to miss this one fellas. My brother is turning 30 so we'll be out of town celebrating.

I'm sure it's going to be a good time for sure.


----------



## crackerdave

Count me in,unless something changes.
 I'll try to fry a bigger batch of fish this time,and maybe have some more datil pepper sauce by then,to go on 'em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wiskey_33 said:


> Gonna have to miss this one fellas. My brother is turning 30 so we'll be out of town celebrating.
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be a good time for sure.


 


crackerdave said:


> Count me in,unless something changes.
> I'll try to fry a bigger batch of fish this time,and maybe have some more datil pepper sauce by then,to go on 'em.


 
Well, seems to be quite a few conflicts with this date. BigOx and I are discussing it right now, to see if there is a better one we can shift it too. Stay tuned.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

You know Im ther. Prolly with my D.O.


----------



## bigox911

Alrighty...so it seems a not so good weekend has been chosen for some folks.  I'm about to start a poll and see if any others would work better.


----------



## crackerdave

scooter1 said:


> Well, seems to be quite a few conflicts with this date. BigOx and I are discussing it right now, to see if there is a better one we can shift it too. Stay tuned.



No conflict here - I'm more flexible than Gumby!


----------



## Willjo

That is right down the road from me, i plan on going if nothing happens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wiskey_33 said:


> Gonna have to miss this one fellas. My brother is turning 30 so we'll be out of town celebrating.
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be a good time for sure.


You might want to reconsider, given the new dates..??


----------



## Wiskey_33

scooter1 said:


> You might want to reconsider, given the new dates..??



I'll have to check the calender...I know I'll be able to make at least one night...I hope


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'll have to check the calender...I know I'll be able to make at least one night...I hope


 
Dang wishy washy hippie types..


----------



## Wiskey_33

Not going to be able to make it. I've got a wedding to go to that weekend.

Ya'll have fun and take plenty of pictures.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Looks like I will be cooking in a competition in Covington that weekend!   Yall haves fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

That's too bad boys, it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bump


----------



## Strych9

I'm thinkin about making a D.O. dessert.  I'll let ya know if I change my mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Strych9 said:


> I'm thinkin about making a D.O. dessert. I'll let ya know if I change my mind.


----------



## crackerdave

Strych9 said:


> I'm thinkin about making a D.O. dessert.  I'll let ya know if I change my mind.



Peach cobbler,mayhaps?


----------



## UK bowhunter

pencil me in for the gathering.....I will figure something out to bring l8tr.


----------



## duke13

Any pickers coming?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

duke13 said:


> Any pickers coming?


 
2 or 3 so far. It is early yet. I imagine there'll be a few more.


----------



## bam_bam

Me and the Misses will be there, dont know yet on the dish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bam_bam said:


> Me and the Misses will be there, dont know yet on the dish.


----------



## redneckcamo

opening weekend of gun season ( muzzle loaders)........ I know where I will be !!!! 

IN A TREE


----------



## bigox911

Put me down for a big pot of brunswick stew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigox911 said:


> Put me down for a big pot of brunswick stew


 
Done


----------



## crackerdave

duke13 said:


> Any pickers coming?



I'm not a picker,just a strummer . Do you play?


----------



## crackerdave

bigox911 said:


> Put me down for a big pot of brunswick stew



Big Ox,you are THE man! 
What can I bring you from Cindy's stockpile of homegrown homecanned stuff?


----------



## Strych9

crackerdave said:


> Peach cobbler,mayhaps?



I've been looking at several peach cobbler recipes!

Might look into something a little different though!


----------



## Strych9

KYbowhunter said:


> pencil me in for the gathering.....I will figure something out to bring l8tr.




just bring snowy again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Quack has requested a canopy to cover his twista mat so he can hold a tourney rain or shine.


----------



## Tag-a-long

scooter1 said:


> Quack has requested a canopy to cover his twista mat so he can hold a tourney rain or shine.



We have 3 dutch ovens - and there'd better be a triple chocolate cake in at least one of them!    I'm sure we'll find something to fill up the others later.  Mitch did a GREAT pot roast in there tonight.  

Oh and tell Quack not to worry.  We've got a tarp he can use ... since Matty's not going to make it this time he won't be needing it to sleep under!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tag-a-long said:


> We have 3 dutch ovens - and there'd better be a triple chocolate cake in at least one of them!


----------



## bigox911

Tag-a-long said:


> We have 3 dutch ovens - and there'd better be a triple chocolate cake in at least one of them!    I'm sure we'll find something to fill up the others later.  Mitch did a GREAT pot roast in there tonight.
> 
> Oh and tell Quack not to worry.  We've got a tarp he can use ... since Matty's not going to make it this time he won't be needing it to sleep under!



I can think of something that might go good in one for Sat or Sun morning


----------



## BBQBOSS

Tag-a-long said:


> We have 3 dutch ovens - and there'd better be a triple chocolate cake in at least one of them!    I'm sure we'll find something to fill up the others later.  Mitch did a GREAT pot roast in there tonight.
> 
> Oh and tell Quack not to worry.  We've got a tarp he can use ... since Matty's not going to make it this time he won't be needing it to sleep under!



yall could at least put one up in remembrance of a fallen soldier...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> yall could at least put one up in remembrance of a fallen soldier...


 Aren't you a little young to have "fallen soldier" syndrome??


----------



## baldfish

I'll be there I have to bring the house for tag and rutt
Reckon I can burn some sort of food


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

baldfish said:


> I'll be there I have to bring the house for tag and rutt
> Reckon I can burn some sort of food


 
Any idea what variety of food you might be burnin??


----------



## bigox911

scooter1 said:


> Any idea what variety of food you might be burnin??



Any and all I'm guessin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Tag-a-long said:


> We have 3 dutch ovens - and there'd better be a triple chocolate cake in at least one of them!    I'm sure we'll find something to fill up the others later.  Mitch did a GREAT pot roast in there tonight.


Something like this!!


----------



## Keebs

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh no ma'am; that will NOT do!!  Not unless you plan on dragging D2's couch out to the farm with the REST of us!!!
> 
> I'll be there LATE Friday ... but I'll be THERE!  Our game is at Liberty County that night so I'll be leaving Hinesville about 10:30.  Any body need a one way ride???



But I don't have a tent, just an air mattress & NO, I don't want a hay bale &/or a tarp, I ain't *that* country in my "older" age! 
I'll figure something out closer to time...................


----------



## Tag-a-long

baldfish said:


> I'll be there I have to bring the house for tag and rutt
> Reckon I can burn some sort of food



Thank ya sweetie!  I'll try go easy on the whips between now and then!  



Kebo said:


> But I don't have a tent, just an air mattress & NO, I don't want a hay bale &/or a tarp, I ain't *that* country in my "older" age!
> I'll figure something out closer to time...................



We got you covered ... Charlie's done said we could stay in the camper w/him and we've both got tents that won't be occupied that weekend.  You just bring your bed and we'll have you a place to put it.  Now what's your NEXT excuse???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tag-a-long said:


> Thank ya sweetie!  I'll try go easy on the whips between now and then!


 
But you will be bringing the whips with you,,,,,right??


----------



## choctawlb

We'll plan on trying to make this one. Will bring some trade items and do some demo's on Primitive Skills if all goes well.
Ken


----------



## Tag-a-long

scooter1 said:


> But you will be bringing the whips with you,,,,,right??



Well of COURSE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

choctawlb said:


> We'll plan on trying to make this one. Will bring some trade items and do some demo's on Primitive Skills if all goes well.
> Ken


 
That would be awesome Ken, thanks....


----------



## bigox911

choctawlb said:


> We'll plan on trying to make this one. Will bring some trade items and do some demo's on Primitive Skills if all goes well.
> Ken



Great to hear, Ken.  We've got a couple of other folks talkin about doing primitive skills demo's as well.  Lookin forward to seein you regardless!


----------



## bigox911

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Something like this!!



So Elaine made that cake??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bigox911 said:


> So Elaine made that cake??


Elaine mixed up the Batter per my recipe..........................I cooked the cake in the dutch oven!!.............She applied the Icing


----------



## Willjo

Put me down for a ham and potato salad and i would like to do some primitive skills demo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump.


----------



## Red Man

Sounds like fun. Pencil me in for this one. I've been looking for an excuse to put up my Tipi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Red Man said:


> Sounds like fun. Pencil me in for this one. I've been looking for an excuse to put up my Tipi.


 
Consider it done.


----------



## bigox911

Red Man said:


> Sounds like fun. Pencil me in for this one. I've been looking for an excuse to put up my Tipi.



NICE...If you need any help settin up...just holler


----------



## Keebs

Tag-a-long said:


> Thank ya sweetie!  I'll try go easy on the whips between now and then!
> 
> 
> 
> We got you covered ... Charlie's done said we could stay in the camper w/him and we've both got tents that won't be occupied that weekend.  You just bring your bed and we'll have you a place to put it.  Now what's your NEXT excuse???



hhhmmmmmmm, I'm thinking, I'm thinking...............


----------



## Red Man

bigox911 said:


> NICE...If you need any help settin up...just holler



Thanks I just might take you up on that.

1 person can do it but it is much easier with 2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Red Man said:


> Thanks I just might take you up on that.
> 
> 1 person can do it but it is much easier with 2


 
I'll be there, 3 will get that teepee up in no time flat.


----------



## bam_bam

Red Man said:


> Thanks I just might take you up on that.
> 
> 1 person can do it but it is much easier with 2



Dont forget to bring the your peace pipe too


----------



## bigox911

bam_bam said:


> Dont forget to bring the your peace pipe too





Talked with Hatchet Dan at the Blast and he said he was probably going to be able to make it and maybe chop out some bows to go with the arras


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigox911 said:


> Talked with Hatchet Dan at the Blast and he said he was probably going to be able to make it and maybe chop out some bows to go with the arras


 
That is awesome news, and TBug, Fishbait and the kids look like they are coming as well...


----------



## deerehauler

scooter1 said:


> Quack has requested a canopy to cover his twista mat so he can hold a tourney rain or shine.



Need to ask Strych9 about his Nekid twista match.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

I'll see if I can make it, but that requires finding a way to get up there and finding a place to sleep...lol.


----------



## Strych9

deerehauler said:


> Need to ask Strych9 about his Nekid twista match.



Thats right!  There's nothing more primitive than playing nekkid!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'll see if I can make it, but that requires finding a way to get up there and finding a place to sleep...lol.



There will be plenty of ground space available!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump, it'll be here before you know it.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Me and the wife will be trying to attend. I am not sure if I have anything to trade? What kind of things would be acceptable? Im new to the primitive crowd.


----------



## BBQBOSS

ArmyTaco said:


> Me and the wife will be trying to attend. I am not sure if I have anything to trade? What kind of things would be acceptable? Im new to the primitive crowd.



just bring a bucket of rocks and some bigger rocks to break the smaller rocks and you should be ok!


----------



## Strych9

ArmyTaco said:


> Me and the wife will be trying to attend. I am not sure if I have anything to trade? What kind of things would be acceptable? Im new to the primitive crowd.




BBQBOSS's advice was on point!  Other items I've seen traded include, but are not limited to:  Bows/arras, feathers, sticks, socks, antlers, leather, guinies, hides, bamboo, various animal calls, rattle snake skins...and anything else you want to get out of your house!


----------



## SnowHunter

I'm keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## Strych9

Does anyone have a karaoke machine they can bring?


----------



## OutFishHim

Strych9 said:


> Does anyone have a karaoke machine they can bring?



Only if they bring a disco ball and strobe lights too!


----------



## Strych9

OutFishHim said:


> Only if they bring a disco ball and strobe lights too!



this shouldn't be a problem.  We can hang the disco ball in the pole barn!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Y'all do realize that this is not a "campfire" thread that you are stirrin in, don't you?


----------



## Strych9

scooter1 said:


> Y'all do realize that this is not a "campfire" thread that you are stirrin in, don't you?



I was just throwin out idears


----------



## Muddyfoots

scooter1 said:


> Y'all do realize that this is not a "campfire" thread that you are stirrin in, don't you?



Exactly!

If y'all have a legitimate question or concern, post it. If not, don't.


----------



## dutchman

scooter1 said:


> Y'all do realize that this is not a "campfire" thread that you are stirrin in, don't you?





Muddyfoots said:


> Exactly!
> 
> If y'all have a legitimate question or concern, post it. If not, don't.



I can't believe I just read these two posts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump


----------



## Handgunner

I'm 20 minutes from there.  Count me and the wife in for at least Saturday... we'll bring along a turkey fryer full of boiled peanuts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I love me some boiled peanuts.


----------



## Handgunner

dutchman said:


> I can't believe I just read these two posts.


Haydes just got a few ° colder...


----------



## Dixie Dawg

bump for the blind folks like me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dixie Dawg said:


> bump for the blind folks like me


 
So now that you can see, does that mean you're gonna make it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OutFishHim (Heather) is going to be our person in charge of getting lunch items together, if y'all would PM her to help with this information.


----------



## Handgunner

My bringing will be more for grazing than "food"....


----------



## deerehauler

:I will be there. Not sure what yall still need when it somes to a dish


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Awesome, we're lookin forward to meeting you.


----------



## deerehauler

only 24 more days


----------



## Red Man

Is there a physical address we can MapQuest or GPS this location?


----------



## bigox911

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Dublin&state=GA&address=1522+Us+80+East&zipcode=31027


----------



## Red Man

Thats what I needed.

1522 Us Highway 80 E
Dublin, Ga 31027- 3298

Now I can put it in my GPS and go straight to it.

Thanks


----------



## bigox911

Red Man said:


> Thats what I needed.
> 
> 1522 Us Highway 80 E
> Dublin, Ga 31027- 3298
> 
> Now I can put it in my GPS and go straight to it.
> 
> Thanks



I'd make sure and look to make sure it's taking you to the right place   I've seen some gps systems that use US Highway 80 E, some that use US Hwy 80 E, Hwy 80 E, US 80 E, ect ect


----------



## Tag-a-long

bigox911 said:


> I'd make sure and look to make sure it's taking you to the right place   I've seen some gps systems that use US Highway 80 E, some that use US Hwy 80 E, Hwy 80 E, US 80 E, ect ect



Yep... when we came down we had a heck of a time finding the right "Hwy 80" on ours!  I'd print a copy of the mapquest page to have in my back pocket just in case!  

Can't wait!  See ya'll after we take care of Thomson!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I can't wait!!!


 
Did you get with OFH about what you're gonna bring to eat?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Not gonna make this one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not gonna make this one...


 
Dangit...!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not gonna make this one...



me either


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not gonna make this one...





SnowHunter said:


> me either



WHAT?!?!?!

Alright, I know were both of you live.  I'm coming and kidnapping you both!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rip Steele

I'll come if compounds are allowed? That's as primitive as I get.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Rip Steele said:


> I'll come if compounds are allowed? That's as primitive as I get.


 
You are welcome to join us for the gathering, food, fun and fellowship, but you'll have to sit out the hunting portion if a bow with training wheels is all you have. This hunt is for grown up bows...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Alright, I know were both of you live.  I'm coming and kidnapping you both!!!!!!!!!



umm no you dont, you have never been to my trailer..


----------



## campinnurse

*Newbie Interested in Fall Gathering*

The fall gathering sounds like fun.  I am new to dutch oven cooking but will give it a try!  I am pleased that we will be able to catch the Bulldogs- they are playing LSU and that should be a good game. My brother has been a member for quite a while and he encouraged me to join this forum. I am interested in meeting new friends who share a love of the outdoors (friends only;if you get my drift). He has told me that you guys are a great bunch so I look foward to my first primitive gathering.


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> umm no you dont, you have never been to my trailer..



How do you know?


----------



## OutFishHim

campinnurse said:


> The fall gathering sounds like fun.  I am new to dutch oven cooking but will give it a try!  I am pleased that we will be able to catch the Bulldogs- they are playing LSU and that should be a good game. My brother has been a member for quite a while and he encouraged me to join this forum. I am interested in meeting new friends who share a love of the outdoors (friends only;if you get my drift). He has told me that you guys are a great bunch so I look foward to my first primitive gathering.








Most of them are harmless.


----------



## crackerdave

campinnurse said:


> The fall gathering sounds like fun.  I am new to dutch oven cooking but will give it a try!  I am pleased that we will be able to catch the Bulldogs- they are playing LSU and that should be a good game. My brother has been a member for quite a while and he encouraged me to join this forum. I am interested in meeting new friends who share a love of the outdoors (friends only;if you get my drift). He has told me that you guys are a great bunch so I look foward to my first primitive gathering.



Lookin' forward to it,sister-of-mine!


----------



## bigox911

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know?



Been taking matty's stalker course have you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigox911 said:


> Been taking matty's stalker course have you


 
She has to do something with all of that spare time she has on her hands.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know?






bigox911 said:


> Been taking matty's stalker course have you





scooter1 said:


> She has to do something with all of that spare time she has on her hands.


----------



## OutFishHim

bigox911 said:


> Been taking matty's stalker course have you



He's not very good at it.  He always leaves his ladder here and tells me when he's coming to look in my window.



scooter1 said:


> She has to do something with all of that spare time she has on her hands.



Might as well make the most of it.



The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



Muhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

scooter1 said:


> She has to do something with all of that spare time she has on her hands.



Almost forgot.........


----------



## BBQBOSS

bigox911 said:


> Been taking matty's stalker course have you



I still haven't received payment for that last session, either!


----------



## Keebs

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not gonna make this one...





SnowHunter said:


> me either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> me either


 
What are you talking about??? No is not an option for your attendance...

If you're not gonna be there then I'm gonna have to recruit the real Sea Hag and see if I can get her there....


----------



## crackerdave

scooter1 said:


> I love me some boiled peanuts.



Great game-watchin' food!


----------



## SnowHunter

scooter1 said:


> What are you talking about??? No is not an option for your attendance...
> 
> If you're not gonna be there then I'm gonna have to recruit the real Sea Hag and see if I can get her there....



As of today, I hafta work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> As of today, I hafta work


 
Well, I'd rather you have that as an excuse vs. the alternative...


----------



## hogtrap44

I'll be there all three days.  Ready to eat!


----------



## crackerdave

Anybody bringing a dead hog? Four legged,that is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

**** NEW INFORMATION**** 

See original post.


----------



## bigox911

The directions

Once you turn left on 441 from I-16...

Follow 441 4 miles to the traffic light at Glenwood Ave.  Proceed across Glenwood, around the corner to the dead end at Central Dr/E. Jackson/HWY 80 and turn right. 

Go 1.95 miles and turn left on Highway 80 toward Adrian.   This will be the first left after highway 319/Wrightsville Highway

Follow Highway 80 6.55 miles until you see Beall's Christmas Tree farm.  The entrance to FPG will be on the left immediately after the entrance to the Farm.  If you cross Pughes Creek you've gone too far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bigox911 said:


> The directions
> 
> Once you turn left on 441 from I-16...
> 
> Follow 441 4 miles to the traffic light at Glenwood Ave.  Proceed across Glenwood, around the corner to the dead end at Central Dr/E. Jackson/HWY 80 and turn right.
> 
> Go 1.95 miles and turn left on Highway 80 toward Adrian.   This will be the first left after highway 319/Wrightsville Highway
> 
> Follow Highway 80 6.55 miles until you see Beall's Christmas Tree farm.  The entrance to FPG will be on the left immediately after the entrance to the Farm.  If you cross Pughes Creek you've gone too far.





What if you're coming from East Dublin???


Yeah, yeah, I know I'm an idiot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> What if you're coming from East Dublin???
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know I'm an idiot.


 
Look at the first post, I fixed all that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,idiot..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

scooter1 said:


> Look at the first post, I fixed all that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,idiot..



Being called an idiot from a "Bammer"  is kinda like you residing in Milledgeville's finest.........Central State.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Being called an idiot from a "Bammer" is kinda like you residing in Milledgeville's finest.........Central State.


 
Don't get me started on Tech, I usually take pity and don't pick on dumb animals....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

scooter1 said:


> Don't get me started on Tech, I usually take pity and don't pick on dumb animals....



 Leave me alone!!  I just got off work and am severly handicapped.

Anybody that wants to send Scooter a letter (they let them out on the weekends)

Scooter1
Ward 69 (da rubber rooms)
Central State Hospital
Milledgevill, Ga. 31210


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave me alone!! I just got off work and am severly handicapped.
> 
> Anybody that wants to send Scooter a letter (they let them out on the weekends)
> 
> Scooter1
> Ward 69 (da rubber rooms)
> Central State Hospital
> Milledgevill, Ga. 31210


----------



## rhbama3

_*There is a very nice cabin on the property that the women will be able to use for a hot shower everyday. Also if your wife is not fond of camping in any form or fashion then the property owner is gracious enough to open this up for there convenience for sleeping as well. This is not for hanging out in, or partying. It will be available for sleeping and showers for women, and those that are currently convalescing (sp?) from surgery or injuries.*_

Can us guys at least take a bath in the catfish pond?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> _*There is a very nice cabin on the property that the women will be able to use for a hot shower everyday at designated times. Also certain convelescing folks might be able to use it for sleep quarters as well..*_
> 
> Can us guys at least take a bath in the catfish pond?


 
Yes the catfish pond and the swamp are open for the men's hygiene needs.


----------



## UK bowhunter

scooter1 said:


> Yes the catfish pond and the swamp are open for the men's hygiene needs.



Did ya get rid of all the gators, or do I need to carry my gun down there to bathe?


----------



## Strych9

KYbowhunter said:


> Did ya get rid of all the gators, or do I need to carry my gun down there to bathe?



I gotcha back!.............I mean....I'll watch for gators....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

KYbowhunter said:


> Did ya get rid of all the gators, or do I need to carry my gun down there to bathe?


 


Strych9 said:


> I gotcha back!.............I mean....I'll watch for gators....


 
BigOx said there weren't no gators in that swamp and I trust everything he says about that place. For some reason though, he wouldn't go near the swamp the other night when we were down there lookin around with a flashlight. He kept mumbling something about Anaconda's and Chupacabre's??? Don't know what that was about.


----------



## Strych9

scooter1 said:


> BigOx said there weren't no gators in that swamp and I trust everything he says about that place. For some reason though, he wouldn't go near the swamp the other night when we were down there lookin around with a flashlight. He kept mumbling something about Anaconda's and Chupacabre's??? Don't know what that was about.



I've never seen him go near the swamp either.  I think we need to sit him down and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## UGA hunter

He's always told me that the Galywampus lurks that swamp


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I've been riding for 3 hrs, I still can't find this place!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been riding for 3 hrs, I still can't find this place!!


 
Keep riding, maybe you'll find it by the time it starts on Friday..


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been riding for 3 hrs, I still can't find this place!!



yeah, but that tri-cycle gets excellent gas mileage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

scooter1 said:


> Keep riding, maybe you'll find it by the time it starts on Friday..





rhbama3 said:


> yeah, but that tri-cycle gets excellent gas mileage.



Mom sez I can go only if I promise to wear my helmet and not bring my cheeken mask, and no licking da winders.


Are dogs welcome??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mom sez I can go only if I promise to wear my helmet and not bring my cheeken mask, and no licking da winders.
> 
> 
> Are dogs welcome??


 
Yep, so are 10RC'ers, Bammers, Techies and Barners...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been studying the map, there's got to be a better way from Sandersville??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been studying the map, there's got to be a better way from Sandersville??


 
Looks like 68 is gonna be your route.


----------



## UGA hunter

Just looked at the weather. 88 for the high on Friday   Gonna be HOT in the deer stand!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

UGA hunter said:


> Just looked at the weather. 88 for the high on Friday  Gonna be HOT in the deer stand!


 
<TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=full>Friday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the mid 80s. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 60s. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs around 80. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday Night
Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 50s. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Sunday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers. Highs in the mid 70s. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I'm hoping that the models aren't aware of how fast the clipper is pushing these systems through and all of this will be gone before we get crunk on Friday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been studying the map, there's got to be a better way from Sandersville??


Go Buckeye rd.Like you would normally would, when you get to the light in Dublin turn left like you are going to Oconee Bait and tackle go till you see the sign for 80 hang a left


----------



## Hooked On Quack

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go Buckeye rd.Like you would normally would, when you get to the light in Dublin turn left like you are going to Oconee Bait and tackle go till you see the sign for 80 hang a left



I saw that, but then we'll be back tracking??


----------



## bigox911

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been studying the map, there's got to be a better way from Sandersville??



I'll tell you the back way since that's more your style 

Take 15 past Wrightsville approximately 5 miles

Turn right on Snellbridge Rd/County Rd 207 (it's the right immediately after Hightower Rd)

Take Snellbridge rd 9.5 miles to Mamie Graham Rd and turn left

Follow Mamie Graham about .5 mile and you'll dead end into Hwy 80.  Turn left. 

FPG will be about a mile on your left. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....576617,-82.741127&spn=0.079849,0.110378&z=13

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bigox911 said:


> I'll tell you the back way since that's more your style
> 
> Take 15 past Wrightsville approximately 5 miles
> 
> Turn right on Snellbridge Rd/County Rd 207 (it's the right immediately after Hightower Rd)
> 
> Take Snellbridge rd 9.5 miles to Mamie Graham Rd and turn left
> 
> Follow Mamie Graham about .5 mile and you'll dead end into Hwy 80.  Turn left.
> 
> FPG will be about a mile on your left.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....576617,-82.741127&spn=0.079849,0.110378&z=13
> 
> <br /><small>View Larger Map</small>






Yep!!  Datz da way!!  Thanks Big O!!


----------



## bigox911

New hunting info...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4102495


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OK, now the kid is coming so I'll be picking him up from school on Friday and heading that way, hopefully arriving by 5pm...


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

I'll be there Sat. but I don't know anyone and this will my first time, so I won't be hunting either. Just looking for some fun and friendship.


----------



## Handgunner

psycosoninlaw1 said:


> Just looking for some fun and friendship.


Should be plenty of both!


----------



## southerntaco98

I will be there tommorow and will be trying to hunt. I somehow got off work.

Me and my lady will be riding in behind armytaco!


----------

